# Zebra Obliquiden and Strawberry Peacock Cichlid Mating?



## lindseymcneese18 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a Strawberry Peacock Cichlid that seems to be interested in my Zebra Obliquiden they were mating this morning and I think she has had a batch of fry from him before too. Do you think that the fry will come out looking good or no? Is it possible for a hap and aulonocara to mate/ are they the same thing?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Both are Haplochromine mouthbrooders, so spawning is not out of the question. However, your "zebra obliquidens" is actually a Hap sp. 44 Thick Skin, or one of the many hybrids of that species (post his photo in the ID section, and wait for Structure Guy to see it). It is known to breed with many other Hap species, and I suspect the only reason that I've not heard of them crossing with Aulonocara is that they aren't often kept together.


----------



## lindseymcneese18 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks that helps a lot! So do you think I should keep the fry? Or a waste of time? I do need to find out more of my obliquiden so I will post it on the I.D.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Most people would say hybrid fry are free food. But it's your choice. I'm currently growing mine out to see if it's hybrid.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Of course the Strawberry isn't really an Aulonocara, rather a hybrid of unknown origins, that may, or may not include Aulonocara, mbuna or even Victorian genes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

repeter said:


> Most people would say hybrid fry are free food. But it's your choice. I'm currently growing mine out to see if it's hybrid.


Note you cannot tell if a fish is a hybrid for sure by visual ID because a hybrid can look exactly like either parent.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump on that DJ they will still carry strains of DNA from both parents but show the dominant one correct?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I've always told folks that the Hap #44 is notorious for breeding with anything and everything. Not a bit surprising.

Kevin


----------



## lindseymcneese18 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. So my fry from the first batch are only about 2-3 months old and one of the babies is already pregnant? Is that possible? shes only about 2 inches.


----------



## Frigid Blue (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had Haplochromis sp. 44 spawn at 1", so 2" is definitely possible.


----------

